# Of Mice and Men



## Poimen (May 14, 2005)

Wee sleekit cowering timrous beastie
O what a panics in thy breastie
Thou need na start awae so hastie
With bickering braddle 
I wad be laith to rin and chase thee
With murdering prattle

I doubt na whyles
but thou must thieve
I wen my beastie thou my leave
a daimen icker in a thrave
sa sma request 
I'll get a blessin with a lave
and never mist

Mousie thou art not thy lane
In proving foresight may be vain
The best laid schemes of mice and men
gang aft aglay 
and lea' us not with joy
for promise miss'd

-Robbie Burns

Anyways, after enjoying some choice cigars and a whiskey tonic, I went to get my popcorn out of my microwave when I see a tail sticking out behind my pan on the stove! A little mouse has come to visit me! (So nice since I have no friends !)

Anyways since mice are carriers of disease I think I need to find some traps or poison to take care of my little chum! But is that cruel? Should I let him have the run of the house? What do you think?

[Edited on 5-14-2005 by poimen]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2005)

You might consider getting a cat! 

P.S. Robbie Burns --


----------



## LawrenceU (May 14, 2005)

Napalm ought to do the job.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 14, 2005)

Diito on Rabbie


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2005)

Ditto on the cat...then you'll have a useful friend.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 14, 2005)

Cat and friend are oxymorons. Cats don't have friends or owners they have staff. In my humble opinion cats belong in barns and corn cribs and that is about it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2005)

we had cats that stayed outside. Saw a mouse...got the cat, set it in front of whatever the mouse was under (cat smelled it immediately), lift said item, cat got food, and went back outside.


----------



## Poimen (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> You might consider getting a cat!
> 
> P.S. Robbie Burns --



Well I hate cats, so I guess it's time for some poison!


----------



## Poimen (May 14, 2005)

Poison it is!


----------



## Solo Christo (May 14, 2005)

Once when I was a kid my father made one of the most creative of mouse traps. He took a narrow piece of wood and made an inclining ramp against a 3ft tall trash can. He left some sort of trail of food morsels up the wood (for some reason I recall rice crispies). On the inside of the top of the trash can below where the wood was resting, he taped some more pieces a few inches down. Sure enough, after setting the trap before bed we awoke early in the morning to the sound of a mouse trying to leap and claw his way out. He had ascended the ramp, enjoying the food along the way. Upon reaching the top he got predictably greedy and tried to get the last bit, falling into to the bottom from which he could not jump out. 

He was released in a nearby field.


----------

